# Can realestate agents lie about offers?



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

Can an agents lie about offers received? I thought they had an ethical code?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Why do you ask? What happened?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Of course they can. Anyone can lie.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

They certainly can lie.... but if they are caught and it can be proven.... then I would hope it would be reported. Code of Ethics means little to many real estate agents (not all, but by far most).


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

You mean like when you are going to put in an offer and they tell you to do so by tomorrow at 2pm as they are expecting another offer....

They say this all of the time.

Good luck proving it to be a lie though.

Too bad offers of properties weren't shown to the public. If it is an investment, like stocks, you should be able to see all bids, ask price, sell price, same as stocks too.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

well its not technically a lie when they say "we have an offer on the way for X and we just had 4 awesome showings this weekend and 2 of them are going to work on their offers". this does put some pressure on the potential buyer.

but even if they lied, are they supposed to keep records of all the offers they received? if not, how could they prove they did not lie?


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

Cal said:


> You mean like when you are going to put in an offer and they tell you to do so by tomorrow at 2pm as they are expecting another offer....
> 
> They say this all of the time.
> 
> ...


even if they had to prove or show, its not difficult to have their buddies to draft up a dummy "conditional" offer!!!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Everyone house I have ever been interested had another offering going in SOON hurry up NOW NOW NOW hahaha


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. Car salesmen are the same way.

Can the OP please come back and answer the question that I posed.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Royal-mail, lots of funny things have been happening dealing with this strange creature know as the realestaste agent.

The house I'm interested in they are asking 160k but say they will take 150k. Now i found the old ad (thanks to google cache) from January 2010, was asking 117k.
So this guy is flipper, and i guess he paid around 112k. He remodelled the kitchen, new stove and fridge, painted, new carpet 1200sqfet. New tiles in the bathroom. I'm think about 15k because it was local labour. so his real break even point must around 130k.
Problem with the house is the area is not consider so good. It's about 2 block from Jepson ave and Victoria st. but nothing like TO.

Actually the other realestate agent i meet yesterday came across rather genuine. She actually said that June has been very slow and it's a buyers market now. Usually they do most of their selling by this time of year.
So this is another colonial house that i am sucker for and it's west of victoria. Asking 150k will take a quick 130k but it has a few problems...























]


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks chaudi.

There are a lot of flippers out there that prevent the rest of us from ever being able to find a real deal.

As far as the time to buy, apparently December is the best time, if you can tear yourself away from shopping malls and buying gifts at that time of year.

Remember that you don't need to act fast like the agents say you do. Take your time until you find something you can live with. There's always good homes coming up for sale. YOU are in the driver's seat and don't be forced along with games and rhetoric.

Good luck.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

In theory, they can't. They can lose the real estate license over this ... 

But they can sure pressurize you, by saying there are 'x' offers on the table. I've learned to not listen to my agent when it comes to "buy". I'm going to make the decision when I want to make the decision from an informed method.

Be patient. Buy what suits you, and have a clear objective of what you will allow and won't allow in the negotiations.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

chaudi said:


> Hi Royal-mail, lots of funny things have been happening dealing with this strange creature know as the realestaste agent.
> 
> The house I'm interested in they are asking 160k but say they will take 150k. Now i found the old ad (thanks to google cache) from January 2010, was asking 117k.
> So this guy is flipper, and i guess he paid around 112k. He remodelled the kitchen, new stove and fridge, painted, new carpet 1200sqfet. New tiles in the bathroom. I'm think about 15k because it was local labour. so his real break even point must around 130k.
> Problem with the house is the area is not consider so good. It's about 2 block from Jepson ave and Victoria st. but nothing like TO.


I don't know where the lying real estate agent comes in. It's not lying to say the seller will take 150K if he will. But if you don't think it is worth 150K, offer what you think it is worth. But remember the seller is not going to sell at his "break-even" point to satisfy you - the seller needs/wants to make a profit to live on. If his break-even point is 130, and he sells for 150, he has only made 20K for 6 mos worth of his time and effort. And out of that 20K he has to pay real estate agent, legal fees, and closing costs. So he may be making closer to 10K.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> he has only made 20K for 6 mos worth of his time and effort.


Are you seriously implying sales take six months in this market?

I can't imagine many places in Canada that would take six months unless it's the very odd listing that either is extremely overpriced or has something seriously wrong with it.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

chaudi said:


> Hi Royal-mail, lots of funny things have been happening dealing with this strange creature know as the realestaste agent.
> 
> The house I'm interested in they are asking 160k but say they will take 150k. Now i found the old ad (thanks to google cache) from January 2010, was asking 117k.
> So this guy is flipper, and i guess he paid around 112k. He remodelled the kitchen, new stove and fridge, painted, new carpet 1200sqfet. New tiles in the bathroom. I'm think about 15k because it was local labour. so his real break even point must around 130k.
> ...


If the guy is a flipper, he will want $150K but how much do you think it is worth?



Addy said:


> Are you seriously implying sales take six months in this market?
> 
> I can't imagine many places in Canada that would take six months unless it's the very odd listing that either is extremely overpriced or has something seriously wrong with it.


I think he is saying that the closing, renovations and relisting took 6 months.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh okay, he's talking about the owner not the real estate agent then? If so my bad and I apologize!


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

"But if you don't think it is worth 150K, offer what you think it is worth. But remember the seller is not going to sell at his "break-even" point to satisfy you - the seller needs/wants to make a profit to live on. If his break-even point is 130, and he sells for 150, he has only made 20K for 6 mos worth of his time and effort. And out of that 20K he has to pay real estate agent, legal fees, and closing costs. So he may be making closer to 10K."

A flipper may be a job at a burger joint or at marinaland but for the rest of it's just speculation. I don't need to feel 'sorry' for him. I say his breaking point because he's probably feeling the 'heat.' He may have to sell at a lose in another 6 months. It's been on the market maybe 3 months now.

My point being is housing price have fallen since January say 5% and may fall another 5%. So as a flipper has made a bit of mistake. That should be my gain. 

The thing with niagara falls is that is already has low realestate prices. Would you expect them to decrease less than the big markets? maybe stay the same? I think a lot of people may move here in the future if they sell their million dollar shack in TO or other big cities. Or am i way off? Maybe this sort of place will hit rock bottom in the future due to lack of regional jobs.

I could wait till next year to buy in NF. Is no one recommending that?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Addy said:


> Are you seriously implying sales take six months in this market?
> 
> I can't imagine many places in Canada that would take six months unless it's the very odd listing that either is extremely overpriced or has something seriously wrong with it.


Somewhat off topic but country homes can take a long time, I'm looking at 2 now that have both been on the market for over a year and they are gorgeous houses, although one is overpriced by $50k the other seems to be around the right ballpark.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Chaudi: 

Your job is to get the best deal possible. My wife and I squeezed a desperate seller an additional 10% after we had negotiated the deal, because the claimed size of space was incorrect. (It was off by 10%.) Legally, he had agreed to a deal but quoted the wrong size of space, which is a no-no.

You can ask for as low as you want. Just realize you may not get as good a deal as you think you would. Also, you really have to look at a place before you buy it, because otherwise, it can become a money pit. Not a great idea.

I wouldn't move to Niagara Falls, as much as Niagara-on-the-Lake with its wineries. More likely, I'd move to the Bahamas, to be honest, after I leave Toronto.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

One thing to look for these days are buyers undergoing financial stress. A divorce is often an ideal situation. We bought a house in London ON when the settlement was due and got it for 23% off list. Our realtor was reluctant to take in such a low offer until we said that we could find another agent who would do it.

Two and a half years later, we sold it for 48% more and 45% of that was pure price (the other 3% was capital invested in the place).

Today stresses can come from job loss and margin calls as well. It is a great time to be a buyer. Just don't get emotional. Realtors know how to work your emotions.

(In 1990, a neighbour sold in Cachet Estates near Unionville, and bought a B&B in Niagara-on-the-Lake while putting $600k in his pocket.)


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

These discussions only reinforce my feeling that you should not view personal use real estate as an "investment" In fact I doubt any real estate is as good an investment as people think. Returns are increased in good times by the use of leverage. In many respects people who make money in real estate have really made it on the mortgage (Inflation) not the actual real estate. 

I know there are some good agents out there-have some as friends but the barriers to entry are so low and the potential income so outragously high there are bound to be some real sleaze bags out there.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a pretty common real estate agent trick. 

They always have a lot of interest in a property or another offer or something to make you think that you have to buy it right away.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> My wife and I squeezed a desperate seller an additional 10% after we had negotiated the deal, because the claimed size of space was incorrect. (It was off by 10%.) Legally, he had agreed to a deal but quoted the wrong size of space, which is a no-no.


So if a seller is not aware of the exact square footage of his house and lists a mistaken number, then the buyer measures it and determines that number is slightly off, the buyer has the right to renege on the deal?


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think that would be for the courts to determine. But technically speaking, I think if the offer clearly states a footage of property size and/or building space, it should be accurate. And that information is available free either from MPAC or your municipal planning office, and should also be on your original title. If you copy the original title papers and they're not accurate, that's where title insurance would compensate you for a purchase. 

In my scenario, there was an issue of an extra wall that was put into place, since he walled off space that hadn't been used, which included a bathroom. He had owned the neighbouring condos and build one big condo, but when he sold, he went back to the original condo. What was behind that wall wasn't what he represented on the diagram he sent to us, such that we broke through the wall of our neighbour's and had to repair it at our cost. In short, the diagram showed a room and a bathroom, not just the bathroom. So our situation was a little more complicated. Thus, there was gross misrepresentation of what we thought was our deemed space, which I think would have held up in court easily. So that his claim for 1500 sq. feet, was about 1280 sq. feet, which equals one room, and hence, was what we offered the property for ...

Sorry, I should have clarified the scenario.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> So if a seller is not aware of the exact square footage of his house and lists a mistaken number, then the buyer measures it and determines that number is slightly off, the buyer has the right to renege on the deal?


There is a little bit of flexibility on determining square footage. Best to rely on official records. Measurements can include areas under walls if they have been added.


----------



## james_57 (Jul 5, 2010)

kcowan said:


> There is a little bit of flexibility on determining square footage. Best to rely on official records. Measurements can include areas under walls if they have been added.


Measure the floor plate. Nothing else matters


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

IF we make a verb agreement to pay say 150k(the seller agreed to this already), then i get the house inspection done, can the agent renig on the offer then? saying she wants 155k now? Is she bound to ethics and the verb agreement? Maybe she see's i like the house too much by then?


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

chaudi said:


> IF we make a verb agreement to pay say 150k(the seller agreed to this already), then i get the house inspection done, can the agent renig on the offer then? saying she wants 155k now? Is she bound to ethics and the verb agreement? Maybe she see's i like the house too much by then?


You usually put an offer in writing contingent upon a satisfactory home inspection. 

For real estate, verbal agreements don't mean anything.


----------



## james_57 (Jul 5, 2010)

chaudi said:


> IF we make a verb agreement to pay say 150k(the seller agreed to this already), then i get the house inspection done, can the agent renig on the offer then? saying she wants 155k now? Is she bound to ethics and the verb agreement? Maybe she see's i like the house too much by then?


In Canada, real estate contracts must be formed with consideration. Seems you are out to lunch on more than just a few things..


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

No i understand how it normally works. They were asking 170k so i wasn't willing to pay more 150k so i said just ask him otherwise i'll be wasting time with legal bills. The offer has to be checked by lawyer right? That costs money and time. So he agreed but that was 3 weeks ago, i got an email for someone warning me the area was not so good, but i've checked it out it and it's not so bad, about 3-4 blocks away. Again the house is very old, but it is a character home and bit special in some ways, it has a private drive.
So i thought better to get the house inspection done (check the basement) before paying a deposit. There are other ways of doing things in the world you know. I don't see any disadvantage so far, unless they turn around and renig on the deal. Which i can't see her doing...?
Anyways the agent was adamant on the phone that the seller was not going bellow 150k, she said 'i know i will sell this house for 150k!' (but now they've lower the price to 159,999)
I guess that's that's, there is no other house that i like and it's not worth saving 10k and losing the whole deal? My friend says that it won't matter after 10 year of living there. I guess that is true. I just don't want to over pay for a house now when the market looks like it going down.


----------



## james_57 (Jul 5, 2010)

chaudi said:


> No i understand how it normally works. They were asking 170k so i wasn't willing to pay more 150k so i said just ask him otherwise i'll be wasting time with legal bills. The offer has to be checked by lawyer right? That costs money and time. So he agreed but that was 3 weeks ago, i got an email for someone warning me the area was not so good, but i've checked it out it and it's not so bad, about 3-4 blocks away. Again the house is very old, but it is a character home and bit special in some ways, it has a private drive.
> So i thought better to get the house inspection done (check the basement) before paying a deposit. There are other ways of doing things in the world you know. I don't see any disadvantage so far, unless they turn around and renig on the deal. Which i can't see her doing...?
> Anyways the agent was adamant on the phone that the seller was not going bellow 150k, she said 'i know i will sell this house for 150k!' (but now they've lower the price to 159,999)
> I guess that's that's, there is no other house that i like and it's not worth saving 10k and losing the whole deal? My friend says that it won't matter after 10 year of living there. I guess that is true. I just don't want to over pay for a house now when the market looks like it going down.


If you like the house that much, buy it. You're not buying it to sell, are you? It's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

james_57 said:


> In Canada, real estate contracts must be formed with consideration. Seems you are out to lunch on more than just a few things..


In Canada, "consideration" includes a mere promise to pay money at a later date. So a signed and conditionless contract is perfectly valid. 

Realtors often speak about consideration as though it's only actual cash, but that is usually because they get to hold onto the deposit money as a prepayment on their own commission. 



chaudi said:


> No i understand how it normally works. They were asking 170k so i wasn't willing to pay more 150k so i said just ask him otherwise i'll be wasting time with legal bills. The offer has to be checked by lawyer right? That costs money and time. So he agreed but that was 3 weeks ago, i got an email for someone warning me the area was not so good, but i've checked it out it and it's not so bad, about 3-4 blocks away. Again the house is very old, but it is a character home and bit special in some ways, it has a private drive.
> So i thought better to get the house inspection done (check the basement) before paying a deposit. There are other ways of doing things in the world you know. I don't see any disadvantage so far, unless they turn around and renig on the deal. Which i can't see her doing...?
> Anyways the agent was adamant on the phone that the seller was not going bellow 150k, she said 'i know i will sell this house for 150k!' (but now they've lower the price to 159,999)
> I guess that's that's, there is no other house that i like and it's not worth saving 10k and losing the whole deal? My friend says that it won't matter after 10 year of living there. I guess that is true. I just don't want to over pay for a house now when the market looks like it going down.





chaudi said:


> IF we make a verb agreement to pay say 150k(the seller agreed to this already), then i get the house inspection done, can the agent renig on the offer then? saying she wants 155k now? Is she bound to ethics and the verb agreement? Maybe she see's i like the house too much by then?


The other posters are right -- in real estate, you do not have a binding agreement until it is in writing. 

The realtor has an obligation to bring all offers to her client's attention. She can say whatever she wants to you about what she thinks that the client must decide, as long as she gets off her keester and allows the client to decide.

If a realtor doesn't do this, or lies in another way, you can ask their regulatory body to look into it. But the regulatory body handles it themselves -- you have no right to know what's going on, and your only involvement in this is as a witness. However, if you lose money as a direct result of the realtor's actions, you can sue the realtor for professional negligence (this is very difficult and complex, though).

Offers aren't usually checked out by the lawyer, if the realtor has used the standard real estate contract. Usually, the first time that a lawyer sees the contract is well after it has been signed, and after the last condition has been removed. Sometimes the lawyers sees the contract/offer earlier, like with FSBO or ComFree, depending on whether the client has asked for legal advice.

Sometimes a lawyer consults with the realtor, though, on the side and without the clients even knowing -- I get regular referrals from a number of realtors, and we have a deal that whenever the clients get a strange or creative idea, the realtor will check with me first. Then I give them the wording I'd like to see, or whatever. Everybody wins: I don't have to try and convey based on a shitty contract, the realtor looks like they are connected, the realtor and lawyer learn more about each other's job, and there's a higher chance that the closing will go smoothly.

Hope this is helpful and good luck!


----------



## gregdo (May 18, 2010)

Offers don't have to be checked by a lawyer (unless this is a sale by a trustee or something). The only person who has to be involved is the owner and his real estate agent. The only time a lawyer needs to get involved is when you need all the paperwork to be done to transfer the title to your name after you have purchased the house.

This is why if you are serious about the house, it is better to put in an offer (subject to inspection and financing). If they accept the offer (which doesn't cost them anything or involve any lawyers), get your home inspection done. If all is good, go ahead and complete the deal. If there are problems, renegotiate the deal or walk away.

The only expense involved in all of this is the cost of the home inspection to you.

Your real estate agent should tell you all of this. If you don't have a real estate agent, or are dealing with the sellers real estate agent, get your own agent, someone who is working for you. Getting your own agent won't cost you or the seller anything, the selling agent and your agent split the sales commission. It is usually better for a buyer to get their own independent agent when purchasing a house as this person is working for you, not the seller.


----------



## james_57 (Jul 5, 2010)

Racer said:


> In Canada, "consideration" includes a mere promise to pay money at a later date.


I didn't define 'consideration', the point was, 'no consideration - no contract' and yes, consideration does not have to be quantified in monetary terms, and a promise to pay is consideration if its met with equal promise to do something. and expressed as in (_other good and valuable consideration_.)

But this is more theory than practical. If you want an enforceable real estate contract, you had better have it in writing and spell out what the consideration is. Not only that, if you are using a broker, the agent can sue for his commission if a valid contract is broken by the party owing the commission. (i.e. could be the purchaser in the rare case of an Offer to Sell)


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

chaudi said:


> No i understand how it normally works. They were asking 170k so i wasn't willing to pay more 150k so i said just ask him otherwise i'll be wasting time with legal bills. The offer has to be checked by lawyer right? That costs money and time. So he agreed but that was 3 weeks ago, i got an email for someone warning me the area was not so good, but i've checked it out it and it's not so bad, about 3-4 blocks away. Again the house is very old, but it is a character home and bit special in some ways, it has a private drive.
> So i thought better to get the house inspection done (check the basement) before paying a deposit. There are other ways of doing things in the world you know. I don't see any disadvantage so far, unless they turn around and renig on the deal. Which i can't see her doing...?
> Anyways the agent was adamant on the phone that the seller was not going bellow 150k, she said 'i know i will sell this house for 150k!' (but now they've lower the price to 159,999)
> I guess that's that's, there is no other house that i like and it's not worth saving 10k and losing the whole deal? My friend says that it won't matter after 10 year of living there. I guess that is true. I just don't want to over pay for a house now when the market looks like it going down.



Like the others, a verbal agreement means nothing legally. ALso the offer never involves the lawyers until the end, unless you're doing it privately. 

1) I would get an agent that knows the area, can give you comparables of prices in the area, with history, and also changes in the asking prices of your property.
2) Your buyer seems semi-motivated, if they're lowering prices. You can go below $150,000 (and probably should). Remember, the worse thing that can happen is they say no. But remember you're the buyer, you have the leverage.
3) I think in your situation, you want to buy in Niagara and like a place. If you like the area, etc ... it makes sense to buy compared to the rent you're paying.
4) However, as I said before, from a dynamics perspective, I don't see Niagara Fall's value going up quickly, as I don't see the demographics or the business to spur the prices to go up. As an investment, I think Hamilton's better to be honest.

Good luck!


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for some great answers.racer, grego, genuius and james you've very helpful.

I think it's a lot of fun being your own agent. I do see some advantages as well.

First off the sellers agent will get more commission from me so he/she is inclined to favour my offers and business. I can also hire them to represent me against the seller, i think this must drive the seller crazy. 
The other thing is they don't know who you are really they have no clue if your just looking or bit strange if you have the money or not. One thing i won't say is that i'm from Toronto again, that just makes them see dollar signs.
I can do lots of black hat things like contacting them from a different email and ask about the house and see how they react (every week i shoot an email offer from some Pakistan or Quebec who only have very low ball offers in mind. She has to report these to the seller and they have no way of authenticating them.
I can call the other agents in town and just ask them about the house i am interested in. I just say how much do think it will sell for? They love to tell you all about, one agent told me what color the wall paper was two years ago! So why hire one when you can get advice from all of them for free? 
Don't say how much do you think i should buy it for? That they can't tell you. 

Btw, what's the normal closing time limit once an offer is submitted? I'm thinking the short the better.


----------



## james_57 (Jul 5, 2010)

chaudi said:


> Thanks guys for some great answers.racer, grego, genuius and james you've very helpful.
> 
> I think it's a lot of fun being your own agent. I do see some advantages as well.


If you're going to be your own agent, you might consider a RE sales course, or even the appraisal course. There's a lot to buying and selling RE effectively. As a developer, i took the prelicense course (twice in fact, separated by 20 years). 

If you are going to make a career out of flipping houses, its always good to develop a relationship with a top selling and aggressive agent who calls 'you' when a hot deal surfaces, like when he leaving the driveway, with a signed listing agreement in his hand.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chaudi:

Never ever use a seller's agent. I did that once when I was a naive 20 year-old, but never again. Their interest is to maximize the seller's price so as to maximize their commission. Not a good idea.

With one agent, if they show me the comparables, I know how much I can offer, and what range of negotiation to work with. I think it's stupid not to have one good agent to work with.


----------



## james_57 (Jul 5, 2010)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> Chaudi:
> 
> Never ever use a seller's agent. I did that once when I was a naive 20 year-old, but never again. Their interest is to maximize the seller's price so as to maximize their commission. Not a good idea.


I'll argue that point. Agents typically just want to do the deal. The listing agent legally/ethically is working for the vendor, but their ultimate loyalty is to the deal itself, and its completion. That always means bringing both sides together. In fact, the vendor's agent has more sway over the vendor because a relationship of contract law and trust has been established. In a rising market agents tend to work the purchaser harder, in a falling market, the converse is true. Roles tends to shift bias with market conditions.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

"With one agent, if they show me the comparables, I know how much I can offer, and what range of negotiation to work with. I think it's stupid not to have one good agent to work with. "

If your short of time in a raising market this makes sense. 
In my case, I have time and these houses aren't running away. I can ask many agents to show me comparabilities for free, this is thanks to our transparent real estate market they can't send me a bogus listing because they be in big trouble and wouldn't be worth it. We have a lot of rules in Canada might as well use them to my advantage.
btw, i'm not 20, i'm 40 and ran my own business for the last 14 years. These small town real estate agents ain't fooling me. I don't want to buy something unless i'm pretty sure i could sell in 1 year for at least the same amount. But this has become harder to justify.
I think i can get it down 140k, probably best to a written offer soon. The open house was a nada, this about 10th one! I'm the only potential offer. I'm thinking too if i wait 4 months and still no offer i might grab it for 130. Like i said my rent is 1400 a month! Is it it worth to play around?
140k for a nice house 130km easy km's for TO is a great deal anyway you look at. A comparable 'house' with private drive in the GTA is over 400k at least. Heck 400k gets some crappy ww2 buggie. This house is far better. I just hate making big decisions. I'd better off at least until the 20th to make the offer, interest rates are going up, and the market should have turned by then.
What do you think a 140k house in NF would be worth 1-5 years? Same? It's so low it has to go up? then again look at the states, 3km for the house across the border in NF, NY the house price are at least 1/2 the value. My head is really starting to hurt thinking about this deal all the time.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Look only in the market you are buying are the houses selling? Get the comparibles and make an informed decision. Don't rush and everything will be good.

I'm about to put in an offer I believe, just a few more things to iron out to ensure we want to move, the home we are looking at is listed a little above value and I plan on lowballing. If they say no I save a ton of money, if they say yes I move and well it costs me a ton of money but we believe we will be happier.


----------

